# cutting edges?



## r6mikeyo (Dec 27, 2010)

Anybody know where to get a descent price on a xtreme v cutting edge?


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

CPW- Central Parts Warehouse.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

r6mikeyo;1714424 said:


> Anybody know where to get a descent price on a xtreme v cutting edge?


Oem from your dealer, beat them up on the price. They have room to work.


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

OEM prices were disgusting, it was over $500. for just the 4 pieces alone uninstalled.....if your going to scrape a piece of steel across frozen tundra....you really don't need to do it with the wear item factored into the cost of the new snowplow. Sure you can if money is not an issue.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

check your local NAPA, and any plow supply houses the state or municipal contractors use. We have several places that supply edges along with other items and you would never think of them based on their company name. They may not have the edge you need, but they may be able to get them, or make one from existing stock. 
the last place I bought my edge from is one of those places... I got a 8" 5/8 for the cost of a 6" 1/2 , and they carried hardened similar long wearing.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

It's just AR500 plate. You could always get some from a steel supplier and make your own. 

My trucks are all strait blade but cutting edges cost me around $30 ea if I remember correctly. It's like $56 for 20' and I use the drops to make wear plates for other stuff.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

OldSchoolPSD;1716779 said:


> It's just AR500 plate. You could always get some from a steel supplier and make your own.
> 
> My trucks are all strait blade but cutting edges cost me around $30 ea if I remember correctly. It's like $56 for 20' and I use the drops to make wear plates for other stuff.


I highly doubt your buying 5/8"thk 6" or 8" wide 20' long ar strip for $56 bucks.I don,t think you could buy A36 for that cheap either.JMO.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

4Qte $404 shipped to house. That is for a 8.5 v four piece .


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

try mill supply sometimes there cheaper


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

ADMSWELDING;1718327 said:


> I highly doubt your buying 5/8"thk 6" or 8" wide 20' long ar strip for $56 bucks.I don,t think you could buy A36 for that cheap either.JMO.


You are right. I don't know where I got that number from... The old memory ain't what it used to be!


----------



## r6mikeyo (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, may just find some straight steel and buy the middles.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ADMSWELDING;1718327 said:


> I highly doubt your buying 5/8"thk 6" or 8" wide 20' long ar strip for $56 bucks.I don,t think you could buy A36 for that cheap either.JMO.


Think Im paying around 250 for 20ft since I buy it say its farm use I don't pay tax on it


----------

